# Pidge-A-Roo is Safely home!



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a note of thanks for all of our advice,
and to let you know that the lost "crested pheasant" pigeon
Pidge-A-Roo is home safely. Pidge would fly between this neighbor's metal roof
top and an umbrella on their deck every day. Since the neighbors were not at the home on Monday,
there was less activity, and everything was
fairly calm, and while Pidge was on the umbrella, I
frequently got Pidge to eat food from a cup--Pidge was
getting hungry. While feeding Pidge, I would say Pidge's name and talk as we once had before
Pidge took flight. Pidge seemed to remember our relationship, and therefore, had some trust.
A couple of times, Pidge tried to come to the
picnic table for food, but with the dogs around, it made Pidge nervous.
Then, around 3:15 PM, the heavens just seem to open up and loud thunder roared--and it poured buckets
of rain. And as I had often observed Pidge's behavior,
I recognized the "flight body posture" and that Pidge kept looking at me and
looking at the loft, and knew that Pidge wanted to come to the loft, therefore, I
started saying in the voice that she recognized--"come on Pidge." After saying it about 40 times, Pidge
headed for the loft, and sat on it, but then, got scared off, and flew up on the roof; and 
as the rain began to pour down even harder, I contined to call Pidge. Then, I postured myself in front of the 
dogs to let them know that they had to move away and let some of the other dogs
know that they needed to go elsewhere. And,
Pidge made a second attempt, but was just too scared again,
and flew to the umbrella, and as I stood near the loft, I still continued to call Pidge, "come on Pidge." The
bird took a leap of faith again, and stood upon the outside edge of the open hood on the loft. The rain beat
harder, and all of our bodies were saturated, and then, Pidge jumped down into the loft--where we had made a wooden
box so that it could get shelter (if you lift the lid of the loft, there are removable screens that remain to
still provide shelter and allow Pidge to look at the world), and then, my mate hit the latch on the hood of the
loft and it closed, and Pidge was safely inside. And, we thanked the heavens for the rain on Monday,
and for the kindness of neighbors.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update. I am so glad Pidge figured that there is no safer place than home.
Sorry you and your partner got soaked by the rain, but I guess it was worth it.

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Praise God Pidge-a-roo is safely home!  Your persistence paid off.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Pidge-A-Roo back home safe and sound! You certainly are devoted to her and she's a lucky birdie. I must confess...I thought it was a long-shot that you'd find her. Glad you proved me wrong!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I'm really glad to read this update that you coaxed Pidge-a-roo down safely. Just goes to show you that persistence pays off.

Personally, I wouldn't let this little one out ever again. You'll have a nervous breakdown!  Seriously though, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a relief!!! I am so glad that he is safely home.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Great news.

I'm so pleased that Pidge-A-Roo is now safely back in his loft and you can relax again.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Pidge-A-Roo is back! Roo-coo-coo-coo for Pidge-A-Roo!

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ALL RIGHT! ALL RIGHT!!

All is well that ends well!!

WELL DONE, Susan! Hopefully, Pidge-a-roo will be a "homebird" now!

Shi


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Wonderful sounds like a party is in order. What do you serve at a pigeon party?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news!! 
Don't let Pigdie-a-roo out again for a very long time. I would also get a custom band made w/name and phone # so in case Pidgie goes on the lam again.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats a good idea where do you get bands like that?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Birdmom4ever said:


> *Praise God Pidge-a-roo is safely home!  Your persistence paid off.*


Hurrah!..and DITTO on the above.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> Wonderful sounds like a party is in order. What do you serve at a pigeon party?


I'll take some peanuts, please...  

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful news. I love your tenacity.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is GREAT NEWS!!!! I am so glad your Pidge is back safely in the loft. Know you will sleep sound tonight.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

So glad to hear that your Pidge is safely home!!
Hooray!!!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so very happy for you and also relieved that your piggie is now safe and well.
I admire your perseverence, never giving up. This is great news.
Jayne


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

You are all invited to Pidge-A-Roo's coming home party--so don't forget
to toast on Saturday night -- between 7 - 9, and raise your glass or cup
to Pidge-A-Roo. We have been resting/getting caught up on our lost sleep, and are getting ready for Saturday! Pidge has requested safflower
seeds and seems to think that shedded-wheat sounds good too. I told Pidge
that I would take mine with a slice of cheese. Thanks again. Enjoyed all of the comments/congratulations from "ALL of you very kind people"...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

COUNT US IN!! Squeaks and I are always ready for a party!  

We will even throw in some HEMP SEEDS!!!

YEEEE HAAWWW

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Where does one get a band for Pidge?
And,
Where does one get a custome made band?


----------



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Always remember to Be careful when flying home!


----------



## SusanAmI2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Pidge-A-Roo Passed Away! Mid October. Few Questions*

Pidge-A-Roo Has Passed Away at 12 - 12 1/2 years old October early October 16 am. Very Sad for the family. Reason for passing unknown. The bird looked beautiful until the very end. Cause of death, Old age? 
Captive birds can live up to 15 years? So he lives a long life?
A mouse was seen nearby; can a mouse kill a pigeon?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SusanAmI2 said:


> Pidge-A-Roo Has Passed Away at 12 - 12 1/2 years old October early October 16 am. Very Sad for the family. Reason for passing unknown. The bird looked beautiful until the very end. Cause of death, Old age?
> Captive birds can live up to 15 years? So he lives a long life?
> A mouse was seen nearby; can a mouse kill a pigeon?


*I am SO sorry to hear the news. Pigeons can live to be 15 to 20 years old or more, it all depends on their heredity the quality of life, where they live, what they eat and if they are wild vs. domestic. It is impossible to know exactly without an necropsy.

Not sure about the mouse, did you find any injury to the bird? 

I thank you for the update. *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so sorry for the loss of this wonderful bird.


----------



## SusanAmI2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Pidge-A-Roo Passed Away! Mid October.*

As if sleeping, The bird lay with wings close together. There was no flapping as he passed-no fight or struggle. All of His eyelids were closed; his beak was slightly open as if he had pushed out his last breath. His coop had 2 nesting boxes where he enjoyed roosting atop. Inside the first nesting box was a water dish and food platform for feeding; inside the second was a water dish and a place for resting too. He desired to roost 98% atop the second box because it faced the east sun as it rose each day. To get out of the mid-day sun, he would go lay behind the first box upon the grid of his coop. His coop supported by legs, stood 4 ft off the ground. Under his grid, was a tray that slid out. He was feed+ given fresh water daily, and the grid was cleaned. The tray was cleaned 4 times a week to examine fecal etc. For some odd reason, he decided to sleep at night where he usually would go to get away from the sun. In early am, when I went to pick him up--could see no signs -as he head lay peacefully on its side. And as his head was turned over to look at the side of the head that lain on the grid-some trauma--a piece of the upper mandible above the nasal passage of the beak was missing as if torn away. It exposed some infraorbital sinus cavity as there was a tiny hole. It was healthy white material-no pus, no edema, and no blood-clear. There was no blood anywhere. On the side of head that faced the grid, there was some clear liquid as if the sinus had drained (splashed). Believe the trauma was post death, but still, very sad. When I would come to his coop, we would exchange coos often. Good-bye my lovely spirit, and thank you for allowing me to share your life.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sad to know about he passed. I am very sorry for you and can understand how it feels when your beloved ones are gone. Even if we do everything, we can't prevent the death when their time approaches. So sorry.


----------

